# Will it ever happen??



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

I am getting really excited - have four girls due very very soon - will do 4 separate posts as they might be picture heavy. The first is Marlee - I had her as being due Nov 30th obviously the event I witnessed was not the right event  - she has to be due very soon however, she is a cross boer and not over big - she had 2 healthy bucks last year - I am thinking two again and probably 2 weeks? Would love to know other more experienced thoughts? She has been bagging up for about 4 weeks, no goop as yet, however last year she didn't show any signs at all of labour until it was actually time!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well... I think with the way she's been filling her udder and the fact that she likely settled with a second heat, you may only have a week to wait. Maybe even Christmas babies


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

ohhhh Liz I hope you are right, when I look at her again I am sure she wasn't as big early last year with those twin boys - maybe triplets!!! Poor girl let the whole neighbourhood know last year when she was in labour not quiet at all - I am sure I will hear when the time comes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding.


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you is so exciting


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with Liz I'm going to guess Christmas or between Christmas and New Year babies  She's a pretty doe, I'm sure your excited! I hope she gives you a nice set of twins, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

Very excited she is a dilligent mother - I just feel very sorry for them is summer in Australia and we are 42 degrees celcius (spelling?) in the shade it is so hot and humid, these poor girls do have shelter but they are waddling not walking very slowly - I am sure it must be taking it's toll - I feel very drained right now - wish I could give them a goat ice block or something


----------



## ozgoat (Mar 27, 2011)

How did you go Mandy any news? 

I'm guessing today or tomorrow.

I'm in oz as well (Sydney) 

I have two girls due any day now as well and one of them is sitting away from the herd. I'm guessing not long at all


----------



## ozgoat (Mar 27, 2011)

Yap my doe just kidded a beautiful buckling  waiting for more


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's lovely!


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow congrats on the boy - please tell us what is next and fingers crossed for a safe delivery! No Marlee is still getting there, her sides are sunken (just in front of her hips) each side of her tail looks sunken, I can't find ligs (although have only had a quick feel she is not obliging) and she has a little goop - fingers crossed soon! I think these guys were spot on the money - a Christmas baby maybe 
Thank you Dayna - Marlee is one of my favourite girls


----------



## ozgoat (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Mandy

I got another buckling at 4kg first was 4.5kg no wonder she was so big .excellent unassisted delivery and both mum and kids doing well. Was hoping for my first set of triplets but maybe next time. One more doe to go for the year now. 

Hope all goes well with your Marlee. She looks well bred.Would not of guessed she was a cross


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats on the healthy arrivals  Ah triplets is something I have not dealt with either as yet - this is only my second breeding season, last year I only had 3 girls, we have expanded. In a way I am glad, as I work so I would be too worried that all babies are not being fed enough - we shall wait and see - will definitely let you know how Marlee goes - I have another 6 in waiting as well - you watch them all drop at once and my nerves will be shot to bits. I have told them it has to be in the next 9 days while I am holidays - hope they oblige! Everytime one of them makes a noise I shoot out the door like a crazy woman  Do let me know how your last doe goes!!


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

ok so I just typed out above post and walked outside, noticed a doe down the other end of the paddock (from the herd) just sitting there relaxed - either she is getting ready or just relaxing - fingers crossed!


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

2 baby boys - all healthy text book delivery not Marlee this one fooled me didn't think she was ready yet!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yay congrats!!  baby goats are so awesome!!! I can't wait for my girls to kid!


----------



## ozgoat (Mar 27, 2011)

:fireworks::stars:wow Mandy Oz that's great news!

Earlier this year I had 5 pop all in a day.., let's just say I was a busy lad that day but I managed. I actually ended up doing my first hand delivery on the last one that day.Thankfully that was the only time I had any real problems with a kidding.Since then I sold off most of my goats and now only run Full Blood registerd boer goats. Currently have 5 does,a 9 month old doeling and my buck with 3 little buckings that I will have to find new homes  I've now spread out my breeding so I only have 1 or two girls kidding at anyone time....well that's the plan anyway lol

I can relate to you rushing out the door at any noise as I do the same lol as well as regular inspections throughout the day and at night to check on expecting mums and checking on newborns.

How are you going with the heat. Was so hot here yesterday. The babies were in the coolest part of my yard but panting heavily and really lethargic. Today is another hot day with temps hitting 105 degres Fahrenheit in thr shade for our Us friends.

Still waiting on my last doe to kid. I thought she would have gone the same day as my other doe.hmmmm maybe she is waiting for Santa and Rudolph to do the delivery lol


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

I would love to chat to you more about goats - is it ok to give you my email address??
I love the Boer goats, my male is full blood - the girls are 4X - I too want to go into straight Boers.
The heat is not so bad today - we had a killer literally about a week ago - I live a little west and it was 42 in the shade and about 88% humidity (sorry to American friends have no idea what that is in your temp) I actually breed Silkie, Pekin and Wyandotte pure bred chickens and I lost five that day despite constantly spraying their pens with water - I was so distraught I phoned my hubby who works way out west and said I am done with animals - of course it was knee jerk emotional reaction. Oh back to the topic at hand the goats seem to do not too bad - a lot of sitting around and A LOT OF WATER - we are on tank water and it hasn't rained in what feels like forever - so we have had to buy in water twice this summer already. I feel really sorry for the heavily pregnant girls though - they look as if they do it tougher! My girl struggled a little with the first boy out - I was only seconds away from thinking oh my I have to assist she was getting no where the bubble was out but she pushed and pushed with no progress (haven't had to do that yet) I yelled for my hubby it was like she just could not get that big head of his out lol - he was concerned also - then out of no where she let out this almighty roar and pushed her whole body just arched and out came the head phew!! I can remember my hubby (who is not as animal crazy as me but accepts them) even saying oh good girl thats it keep going 
The second boy slid out with ease about 10 minutes later thank goodness.
There is something about an animal being born - I could never get sick of the excitement mixed with anxiousness.


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

Forgot to say FIVE in one day - you poor poor thing - I bet you were so exhausted by the end of it - but how fantastic that everyone was alive and healthy congrats


----------



## ozgoat (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Mandy

Well Christmas day here in Oz and how our weather changes. Boiling hot one day and cold and raining the next. I've pm you my email addy.

The BIG NEWS IS my last doe is in labour so my Christmas kid/kids will be here shortly to join the two other bucklings I've decided to name Dasher and Rudolph

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Ozgoat - Christmas day here too I am the oh too hot and sunny Queensland!! Hence why I was hoping to chat to you off the board - this forum is a life saver for me too but lots of things in the USA are different to what we get here in Oz so I get confused - wow how exciting Christmas babies that is really special! Love the boys names - mine are at this time still nameless - hope you get doelings this time - but healthy babies are the main thing. Ok have cooked, checked animals off to my daughters house now for a lovely lunch. Merry Christmas to every one xx
PS - thank you for the PM will be in touch once the merriment is over


----------



## ozgoat (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok 2 more bucks Prancer and blitzen im still happy but girls would have been nice. Maybe next time:whatgoat: Ive started a new thread in birth announcements with pics for everyone to check out


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats :birthday:


----------

